# Is there tracking devices?



## Tweety_dayana (May 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, hope you all are doing great!

I wasn't very sure where to put this? 
First, is there such a thing as a small chip size tracking device?
Second, foot rings are just to tell birds apart right?
Third, has anyone ever thought of a safe waterproof ring with a small tracking device in it? 

I don't know, don't be mean if i'm thinking stupid, i just really don't ever want to loose Tweety if he ever gets out and flies off, it'll be easier to track him down with the device. 
Maybe someone should work on that😊


----------



## LaurulCat (Jan 4, 2014)

There are passive microchips which are implanted in the best muscle with a large bore needle that can be used for identification. These are not locator chips, they are only ID chips. They only send back the chip number when the reader is passed over it. They are better than leg bands since they cannot be removed and a leg band can be cut off.

Leg bands usually tell you which breeder they came from and what year they were hatched. There is a registry on line you can use to look it up. My Senegal has a band that says FH45, and her breeder said the FH stands for their aviary (Featherheads) and she was the 45th senegal chick they bred.

GPS locater chips are still quite expensive and some scientists use them to track wild birds for study. But as far as I know they are not available for pet owners. The new GPS collars for dogs and cats, with their own home tracking locator, are very expensive but are available.

The best way to make sure they don't fly away is to never allow them near an outside door, ever.

My birds are microchipped, but even chips are useless unless you pay for a registry to keep your info on line to ID your bird if it flies away or gets stolen.


----------



## Tweety_dayana (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for replying!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And most vets in the states wont microchip a tiel...they do it overseas but not here in the US. They feel they are too small to be chipped.


----------

